# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Институт Бхактиведанты >  Проверка гипотезы абиогенеза. Ишвара Чайтанья дас (видео)

## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Выступление на конференции в Екатеринбурге в августе 2019 года.

Докладчик - кандидат биологических наук

https://youtu.be/zS2Ju_ICjT4

----------

